# If you could go back to the 50's



## the Other Mike (May 28, 2013)

If you could go back to the 50;s and ride ONE train, which would it be and why ?


----------



## stntylr (May 28, 2013)

The Super Chief


----------



## BCL (May 28, 2013)

Weren't there such things as "colored" cars back in the 1950s, as well as separate waiting rooms?


----------



## Tumbleweed (May 28, 2013)

The Northern Pacific North Coast Limited......Good memories in the Dome Cars....Nostalgia....


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 28, 2013)

The Kansas City Florida Special. A long slow ride. I would like to have boarded at night In a freezing cold Kansas City. Roll gently through two nights and in the second afternoon airive in a warm Miami In a bedroom Not a luxury train but one I always liked.


----------



## jphjaxfl (May 28, 2013)

Denver, Rio Grande and Western Royal Gorge. The Royal Gorge was originally a St. Louis to Oakland train that operated Mo Pac to Colorado Springs, DRG&W Colorado Springs to Salt Lake City, WP Salt Lake City-Oakland. In the 1950s and early 60s, it was a DRG&W Denver - Colorado Springs-Salt Lake City Train via the Royal Gorge Route which was as beautiful as the California Zephyr route via the Moffat Tunnel. Unfortunately I didn't get to ride this train before it was discontinued and now it would be impossible because the route through the Royal Gorge has been truncated. If I remember correctly, DRG&W ran a Dome car almost to the end. D&RGW bought some of the excess Chessie cars bulit by C&O for their illfated Chessie train between Washington, DC and Cincinnati. The Domes were perfect for the Rocky Mountains. Some of these cars survived into Amtrak.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 28, 2013)

California Zephyr


----------



## tomfuller (May 28, 2013)

The Phoebe Snow from New York City to Corning NY via Scranton PA. It was the train that my Great Aunt took when we picked her up in Corning.

Powered by clean burning anthracite. Phoebe never got her white gloves dirty


----------



## Ocala Mike (May 28, 2013)

*The State of Maine Express, an overnight run from NY (GCT) to Portland, ME via the NH and B&M. I'd have to do it in a Pullman car though, to make up for all the trips I actually made on this train as a youngster in coach visiting relatives in Lewiston, ME.*


----------



## Ocala Mike (May 28, 2013)

BCL said:


> Weren't there such things as "colored" cars back in the 1950s, as well as separate waiting rooms?


Yes, on intrastate trains in Dixie.


----------



## Big Iron (May 28, 2013)

California Zephyr for me


----------



## Shanghai (May 28, 2013)

Broadway Limited through Pennsylvania.


----------



## sjgiss (May 28, 2013)

The Great Northern Empire Builder


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 28, 2013)

Pre-diesel Southern Pacific Daylight, Los Angeles to San Francisco.


----------



## NorthCoastHiawatha (May 28, 2013)

The Olympian Hiawatha with a room in one of the Creek series Skytops.


----------



## RichardK (May 28, 2013)

Twin Star Rocket. I just like the name.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (May 28, 2013)

Great Northern Empire Builder and Illinois Central all Pullman overnight train Chicago to New Orleans. I did ride these two on my first long distance train vacation trip in 1965.


----------



## Palmland (May 28, 2013)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> The Kansas City Florida Special. A long slow ride. I would like to have boarded at night In a freezing cold Kansas City. Roll gently through two nights and in the second afternoon airive in a warm Miami In a bedroom Not a luxury train but one I always liked.


Good one, Bill. For the same reasons - my choice is Seaboard's Palmland. Left Washington late evening, arrived Ft. Lauderdale, where I got off, second morning. It featured a heavyweight grill-lounge car that former editor Trains Magazine said served the coldest beer. I concur.


----------



## the Other Mike (May 28, 2013)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Great Northern Empire Builder and Illinois Central all Pullman overnight train Chicago to New Orleans. I did ride these two on my first long distance train vacation trip in 1965.


The Panama Limited..... when at my grandmothrs ( 2 houses from the mainline ) we always walked to the tracks to wave to the Panama


----------



## Shortline (May 28, 2013)

20th Century Limited. That train had class, especially with the streamlined locomotive. It was, in my opinion, one of the best looking trains ever to roll. Never saw it, of course, by the time I came around, Amtrak had already been around a couple of years, but I fell in love with it, when I got an issue of Model Railroader Magazine for Christmas back in 87 or 88, had a module layout of the NYC along the water level route, with that train on the cover. That kinda hooked me.


----------



## FriskyFL (May 28, 2013)

Thee 20th Century Limited, of course I'd have to order the brook trout and a Gibson...


----------



## EMDF9A (May 28, 2013)

Northern Pacific's North Coast Limited. "Four Domes West" Why? Because it was the most beautiful of the post war streamliners and it travelled through some of the most spectacular scenery you could see by rail. (YES, IMHO, the NPs route was much more scenic than the GNs that survive as AMTRAK'S Empire Builder today). In addition, its dining car was known throughout the nation as the BEST. White linen, silver service, Montana brook trout and a GREAT BIG BAKED POTATO!

"It was TERRIFFIC! It was NORTHERN PACIFIC!"


----------



## rusty spike (May 28, 2013)

Anything pulled by a steam engine, which by the mid-50's were all but gone from mainline service.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 28, 2013)

Hard Choice but since I actually got to Ride a Couple of the Classic Trains (I'm Old! :giggle: ) I'd go with the 20th Century Ltd. with Eva Marie Saint in a Drawing Room from NYC-CHI and then the Super Chief with a Drawing Room and Dinner in the Torquoise Room with Clark Gable, Claudet Colbert and other Movie Stars from CHI-LAUS!!! :wub:

**That North Coast Limited Sounds Pretty Nice, Id probably have to ride up the Coast and take it home Via SPs Daylight to SFO and then on to SEA on the Best LD that ran this Route to SEA!


----------



## chrsjrcj (May 28, 2013)

A route that you should still be able to ride today, the Dixie Flagler.


----------



## railiner (May 28, 2013)

I'd have to second that vote for the Olympian Hiawatha. Mainly because most of the route is long gone. But like the other transcons, it offered spectacular scenery, as well as interesting equipment--the as mentioned "Creek" obs-sleepers, as well as the full length dome-lounges. And the electric loco's in two segments was neat, too.


----------



## railiner (May 28, 2013)

FriskyFL said:


> Thee 20th Century Limited, of course I'd have to order the brook trout and a Gibson...


but.....would you skip dessert?


----------



## MrFSS (May 29, 2013)

I can go back to the 50's whenever I want. Here are all the *pictures* I took in that era. I didn't ride all these trains, but I saw them all!

My favorite to ride was the C&NW _*Flambeau 500*_.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 29, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> I can go back to the 50's whenever I want. Here are all the *pictures* I took in that era. I didn't ride all these trains, but I saw them all!
> My favorite to ride was the C&NW _*Flambeau 500*_.


Thanks Tom. I'm jealous of all the trains you got to see. How many of these were you able to ride?


----------



## MrFSS (May 29, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > I can go back to the 50's whenever I want. Here are all the *pictures* I took in that era. I didn't ride all these trains, but I saw them all!
> ...


I have memories of riding the PRR, L&N, B&O, IC, CMSP&P, UP and CNW.

In grade school we rode the PRR from LOU to CHI at least once, sometimes twice a year to visit grandparents. There was a lot of El riding, too.

My fondest memory is riding from DEN to CHI on The City of Denver, being in the diner dome car after dark and having a great steak meal. And, I was a coach passenger. Great trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 29, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> I can go back to the 50's whenever I want. Here are all the *pictures* I took in that era. I didn't ride all these trains, but I saw them all!
> My favorite to ride was the C&NW _*Flambeau 500*_.


:hi: ".. Those were the Days My Friend, I thought they'd never end.." As always good stuff Tom, Dreams and Pictures provide those of us "of a Certain Age" Great Memories! :wub:


----------



## xyzzy (May 29, 2013)

I'd choose a train whose route has been abandoned. The Olympian Hiawatha would be a strong choice objectively, but it's trumped by the fact that my dad worked for the GM&O. I'd have to say the Gulf Coast Rebel from St Louis to Mobile, for sentimental reasons.


----------



## railiner (May 29, 2013)

jphjaxfl said:


> Denver, Rio Grande and Western Royal Gorge. The Royal Gorge was originally a St. Louis to Oakland train that operated Mo Pac to Colorado Springs, DRG&W Colorado Springs to Salt Lake City, WP Salt Lake City-Oakland. In the 1950s and early 60s, it was a DRG&W Denver - Colorado Springs-Salt Lake City Train via the Royal Gorge Route which was as beautiful as the California Zephyr route via the Moffat Tunnel. Unfortunately I didn't get to ride this train before it was discontinued and now it would be impossible because the route through the Royal Gorge has been truncated. If I remember correctly, DRG&W ran a Dome car almost to the end. D&RGW bought some of the excess Chessie cars bulit by C&O for their illfated Chessie train between Washington, DC and Cincinnati. The Domes were perfect for the Rocky Mountains. Some of these cars survived into Amtrak.


One minor correction....the Royal Gorge operated on the MoPac from St. Louis and Kansas City directly into Pueblo. The only train that ran into Colorado Springs directly from the East, was the Rock Island's Rocky Mountain Rocket, and its predecessor's. The Rock trains split at Limon, with half going into the Springs, and the other half into Denver over trackage rights on the UP's K-P line.


----------



## Ocala Mike (May 29, 2013)

Might have to change my vote to the 20th Century Limited if the trip included a ride "through the tunnel" with Eva Marie Saint.

I'm old enough to have seen (but never traveled on) this train, circa mid-50's. Remember the red carpet being rolled out for Track 34 at GCT for its 6:00 departure, and once went up to Harmon in advance of it just to watch the engine change.


----------



## PaulCross (May 29, 2013)

I would have traveled on:

1. California Zephyr

2. North Coast Limited

3.


----------



## crescent2 (May 29, 2013)

The Flagler or the Floridian, because their route was near enough to be feasible.

20th Century Limited, but I couldn't have afforded to get to that one!


----------



## railiner (May 30, 2013)

Another one comes to mind.....the Santa Fe "DeLuxe".....touted as "Extra Fine, Extra Fast, Extra Fare"...it ran once a week on a Limited schedule carrying only sixty Pullman passengers that slept on brass beds, and dined in a Fred Harvey dining car. The extra fare was $25......a princely sum in 1911 to 1917. It only handled passengers at Los Angeles, Williams, Kansas City, and Chicago. Ladies received orchid corsages's, and gentlemen received engraved pigskin wallets as gifts....


----------



## jis (May 30, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> Broadway Limited through Pennsylvania.


Me too!
Coming to think of it I'd have taken the 20th Century Limited too.

I would probably have avoided the deep south back then for being pigemntationally challenged. Wouldn't have wanted a Gandhian experience afterall!  Referring to the incident when Gandhi got kicked off a First Class car for being non-white in South Africa.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 30, 2013)

chrsjrcj said:


> A route that you should still be able to ride today, the Dixie Flagler.


I have one up on you. Not only did I get to ride the Flagler,renamed as Dixieland in 1954 ,it was actually the first train I ever rode.

I was taken on it overnight from Chattanooga to Daytona Beach and return in 1947. I was three years old and that is when I discovered my lifelong fascination with trains

I


----------



## chakk (May 30, 2013)

BCL said:


> Weren't there such things as "colored" cars back in the 1950s, as well as separate waiting rooms?


Segregated waiting rooms extended into the 1960s. And while no longer segregated, it is still possible to see two different waiting rooms at some of the older train stations in the South.


----------



## DET63 (May 30, 2013)

_Shasta Daylight_It ran much of the route that is now covered by _The Coast Starlight_; however, unlike the current Amtrak service, it passed Mt. Shasta in the daytime, as its name would suggest.


----------



## JayPea (May 30, 2013)

I would opt for the Olympian Hiawatha. The scenery in the Bitterroots of Montana and Idaho along the Milwaukee corridor IMHO was spectacular, based on the many photos I've seen of it and my own rudimentary knowledge of that area. The scenery in the Washington Cascades was great as well.

Besides that, I would have wanted to be able to say something that has never been possible in the Amtrak era: that I traveled by train in South Dakota, small a sample of the state as that would have been.

Another would have been the Western Star, in particular the Spokane-Portland section. In the pre-Expo '74 days, there were three sets of tracks that ran through Spokane. In addition to the current BNSF tracks, formerly the NP tracks, the UP and Milwaukee shared one set of tracks and the GN and SP&S shared, at least for a mile or, a third set. The Western Star's Portland section departed Spokane from the GN station, and a mile or so later crossed the Spokane River. The view of the nighttime Spokane skyline from the high bridge over the river would have been neat to see. Just after crossing the river, the GN and SP&S lines parted company, with the GN heading to Seattle and the SP&S to Portland. Immediately after this junction, the SP&S tracks entered a mile-long tunnel........beneath a cemetery. It would have appealed to my sense of the bizarre knowing I was traveling beneath a cemetery.


----------



## chakk (Jun 2, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> I can go back to the 50's whenever I want. Here are all the *pictures* I took in that era. I didn't ride all these trains, but I saw them all!
> My favorite to ride was the C&NW _*Flambeau 500*_.


Did you adda century? I thought it was the Flambeau 400. Similar to the _*Peninsula 400*_, which I rode in both single-level and bi-level versions before its discontinuance.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 2, 2013)

chakk said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > I can go back to the 50's whenever I want. Here are all the *pictures* I took in that era. I didn't ride all these trains, but I saw them all!
> ...


Hey - it was along time ago, but you are right, it was 400.


----------



## the Other Mike (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, I still vote The Panama Limited, but some of your posts make me want to ride the North Coast Limited


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 3, 2013)

California zephyr to the west, 20th Century Limited to the east.

Other western dream trips: Empire Builder, North Coast Limited, Super Chief


----------

